# How to change a Tissot Touch Expert Battery with Pics?



## Viperpsych

I bought one of these recently and the display started to say batt?

So I read the manual and obviously it said change the battery.

Now because my watch is out of warranty I was not going to take it to a local watch shop.

I did however ask my local shop and they sad it would have to be sent to Tissot for a charge of £45 and would take approx 2 weeks?

Eh!

I did several searches on the web to no avail :-(

So here we go 

*NOTE! I am not liable for any damage done to anyones watch.

This is just how I did it, please do this at your own risk.
*
First I put the watch into sleep mode.

This is done by Activating the Crystal and navigating to the opt display.

Then press the T button.

Now tap the centre of the crystal until the word sleep displays and wait approx 10sec.

Both the hour and second hands should move to the 12 o'clock positions and the display will go blank.

The watch can be taken out of this mode by pressing the T button again.

























Now remove the 4 flat head screws carefully. I did this in a criss cross manner.
















Now carefully lift the backplate to one side.








This is what you should see.
Now again lift this plate off very carefully making sure *NOT!* to touch the sensor "the circle on this plate"








as you can see on the back of the inside plate there is some sort of circuit board. *DON'T TOUCH IT!*








Now you should see this.
My watch had what I think was the original CR2032 Renata battery.
Carefully remove the very small flat head screw holding the battery securing plate in place and put somewhere safe.








Now you can carefully prise the battery out from approx the 4 o'clock position where you can see a small recess.








I have replaced it with a Duracell for the time being.
I have ordered a direct replacement and when this arrives i'll repeat this process.








At this point you could very carefully apply some silicone to the black seal to help waterproofing.
I have not done this yet as i will be replacing the battery again very soon.
I suppose you could even go as far as replacing this seal?
I don't use my watch in water so i won't be doing this.
Now carefully place the internal backplate in the correctly aligned position followed by the external backplate.
Now put the 4 screws back in place again being very careful not to cross thread them. 
Now press the T Button and your watch should come back on.
You may have to re-set the time, date and possibly sync the analogue hands to the digital display.
I hope this helps.
I am by no means an expert. 
If anyone has any comments i'm more than happy to amend what i have written.


----------



## wovivi01

GREAT job! I have performed a battery change on the Expert model as well, I did it just as you did. Thanks again for posting the pics, it should really help others, as it is not worth sending it in for the money and down time, of course unless it is still under warranty. Thanks again, Gary.


----------



## sgh77

My Jeweller tried to do mine, however it still says bAtt even though it was a fully charged new battery. Any ideas to why its not working?


----------



## tissot1

thanks for the detailed pictures, they gave me the confidence to do change the batteries on my T-Touch Expert.
I was not able to unscrew the tiny screw holding the battery, I have some tiny screwdrivers but they were all too big for this screw.
But it was possible to move the holder away from the battery so that the battery was accessible.
In my haste I did put the backplate on the wrong way but I'm gonna wait for another battery exchange to correct it, calibrating and setting time and date is too much of a hassle.

What is this silicone you mention for the seal and where can it be bought?

(ps appart from the backplate orientation mine is back in perfect working order, no more flashing batt and all sensors are working)


----------



## ricardofreire

sgh77 said:


> My Jeweller tried to do mine, however it still says bAtt even though it was a fully charged new battery. Any ideas to why its not working?


Hey, I have the very same issue with mine.
Jeweller put a brand new, fully charged Maxell CR2032 in it, but the watch is still dead. When T button is pressed, it shows "bAtt" for 5 seconds, and returns to "dead" condition.

The watch was working perfectly until the battery died (it started warnings 3 months ago).

Does anyone know what is happening?T


----------



## Sodiac

ricardofreire said:


> Hey, I have the very same issue with mine.
> Jeweller put a brand new, fully charged Maxell CR2032 in it, but the watch is still dead. When T button is pressed, it shows "bAtt" for 5 seconds, and returns to "dead" condition.
> 
> The watch was working perfectly until the battery died (it started warnings 3 months ago).
> 
> Does anyone know what is happening?T


Make sure the connecting strap is properly touching the battery? You can take a clean eraser on the tip of a pencil and just rub lightly and turn on the base of where the battery sits when it's out and on the underside of the top strap. This can help clean off any oxidation to make a better connection (can do the same on both sides of the battery also to clean off any residue.

I would not mess with the silicone grease, which can be purchased at any auto parts store or Radio Shack in the U.S. Most people will put way too much of this on the gasket, which will cause more problems than it will solve. And it really won't do all that much for water resistance anyway. It is very difficult to get the correct, evenly applied amount of silicone grease on a watch gasket. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Autobot1985

did this work for you ricardo?


----------



## crazyotterhound

Thanks OP and others for the info in this thread, just changed the battery in my Expert after 3 years and replaced it with another Renata. It was a good opportunity to clean the backplate which was fairly grimy. All in all a straightforward job, except for the battery cover which I had to slide out of the way as the screw was too small to get at.


----------



## dpresser

I wanted to thank you for your wonderfully documented posting which is so helpful for us. I did everything according to your direction but when I completed re-assembly, I could not get the display to come back on. I opened the case again and removed the battery. Upon measuring the battery voltage I found that the voltage was well below the rated 3V. I blamed this on batteries I had recently purchased online and purchase a very fresh Duracell 2032 battery. This one also failed to bring back the display. Very frustrated, I took another look at the original Renata and noticed as round, transparent piece of clear insulation material stuck to the negative side. It has a small cut out to allow the straight gold contact which comes from below to contact the negative side of the battery. Then the light (a weak one in my mind) came on. The insulation material belongs inside the watch underneath the battery and keeps the battery from shorting out. It had gotten stuck on the Renata Battery. Once I reinserted the insulator and re-assembled with a fresh battery, all was well. No wonder my batteries were going dead fast. Hope this helps others. The insulator is in your eight photo, with battery removed, notice the inverted letter "N", which is also on my insulator pad. Glad I didn't toss my dead Renata. If you do, I suppose that you can make you own by putting tape on the battery and making a small cut out.


----------



## martial8

Thanks for a very helpful thread.
OP and others, how is your Tissot T-Touch Expert performing, how accurate it is, any issues?


----------



## wovivi01

I Changed the battery in my T Touch Expert 15 months ago, it's running great! It has gained only 8 seconds during that time, not bad, in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martial8

wovivi01 said:


> I Changed the battery in my T Touch Expert 15 months ago, it's running great! It has gained only 8 seconds during that time, not bad, in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very good, 1/2 sec per month I would consider it very accurate.
Did you change the batt. yourself, how long did the old batt. last?


----------



## wovivi01

The old battery lasted about 2.5 years. I Did change the battery myself. I also changed the battery in my Sea Touch, it has gained 2 seconds in 9 months. The battery lasted about 2 years in the Sea Touch. Battery changes are very simple in the T Touch, you do have to "reset" the Sea Touch once you change the battery. There is a great post on this site on how to do this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

This is good to know. I assume I can do the same with my Hamilton Khaki Multi Touch. I got the battery changed awhile back and it cost $47 USD. I wonder if mine even has a sleep mode?


----------



## androo700

Thanks for this post... I successfully changed the battery in my T-Touch Expert last night.

However, just one additional point to the instructions. As my battery had been flashing 'batt' on and off for about a year (!), it eventually died completely and automatically went to 'sleep'. However, this kind of 'sleep' is clearly different to the induced coma you set it to when you manually select 'sleep'. For instance, whenever I pressed the T button, it just flashed 'batt' for 5 seconds then went off again.

After following these instructions and putting a brand new CR2032, it was still in this comatose state (i.e. hands at midnight and 'batt' when I pressed a button).
To solve this problem I had to take it apart again, and with the battery removed, press the T button. It still flashed 'batt', so there must be some kind of capacitor holding the charge. The 2nd time I pressed the T button (still with the battery removed), the screen reduced to just 'b'... then to just the bottom line of the letter 'b'. Then I knew the capacitor was fully discharged.

I put the new battery in and immediately the watch sprung into action (awoken from sleep, and showing 6:35pm). I thought it best to put it to sleep before putting it back together, in case any of the sensors didn't like being tampered with whilst turned on. Having put it to sleep I reassembled it and it's now as good as new.

Phew!


----------



## Ilkka

Any ideas where can i get a new sensor module, mine is not working properly? (That whole board we shouldnt touch ;-))


----------



## Ohlckers

dpresser said:


> I wanted to thank you for your wonderfully documented posting which is so helpful for us. I did everything according to your direction but when I completed re-assembly, I could not get the display to come back on. I opened the case again and removed the battery. Upon measuring the battery voltage I found that the voltage was well below the rated 3V. I blamed this on batteries I had recently purchased online and purchase a very fresh Duracell 2032 battery. This one also failed to bring back the display. Very frustrated, I took another look at the original Renata and noticed as round, transparent piece of clear insulation material stuck to the negative side. It has a small cut out to allow the straight gold contact which comes from below to contact the negative side of the battery. Then the light (a weak one in my mind) came on. The insulation material belongs inside the watch underneath the battery and keeps the battery from shorting out. It had gotten stuck on the Renata Battery. Once I reinserted the insulator and re-assembled with a fresh battery, all was well. No wonder my batteries were going dead fast. Hope this helps others. The insulator is in your eight photo, with battery removed, notice the inverted letter "N", which is also on my insulator pad. Glad I didn't toss my dead Renata. If you do, I suppose that you can make you own by putting tape on the battery and making a small cut out.


Thanks for pointing out that the clear insulator pad got stuck to the old battery. The same happened to me, and I could not understand what was wrong until I read your comment and found the pad on the dead battery and put it on the second new battery. The first new battery was inserted without the pad and was short-circuited to an sudden death. I must comment I think this is is a somewhat sloppy design detail, but then the Swatch designers probably rightfully were assuming that legmen like us would not be messing around inside the watch.


----------



## TeslaJeff

The pictures are awesome, just what you would need to see if you wanted to be careful. I should have done a little more research but I kinda just winged it. This morning my watch face was completely unresponsive... Upon closer inspection I could see moisture fogging the glass slightly from the inside of the module... Not good haha

I feared the worst, and that it was probably broken, but decided to try and reset it by taking the battery out and putting it back in. Changed nothing, and I started to really think it was game over when I read around online. Seams like all I found in relation to water damage was take it to a professional or have it replaced but I'd just thrown my warranty out the trash. I decided to put it under a heat lamp for 3-4 hours with its internals exposed and prayed it would work again. 

Wouldn't you know it the things perfectly fine now, but I'm worried about the water seal because I never take it off. Ever. 

I'm hoping a screw was lose potentially as I am fairly hard on this watch (not on purpose), but I feal it's built for it.

Either way it works for now, as well as it did out of the box, just recalibrated my hands after dealing with the hour hand being slightly off to the left for a few months which is nice, and I had no idea you could do that through the settings on the watch. 

I will also say I cleaned the pressure senor before I knew what it was which was dumb of me I know, but I can't tell that it hurt it any. Still reads like it did before anyways. Mine was nasty though believe me haha
Glad to have it back


----------



## RobP69

Ohlckers said:


> Thanks for pointing out that the clear insulator pad got stuck to the old battery. The same happened to me, and I could not understand what was wrong until I read your comment and found the pad on the dead battery and put it on the second new battery. The first new battery was inserted without the pad and was short-circuited to an sudden death


Thanks to the OP as well but this was the same for me. Good guide, specifically for the insulating pad that was stuck on the old battery - cheers guys


----------



## Andybobandy

A big thank you to "dpresser" for the fix that none of the local jewlers could figer out. Thank you.


----------



## Mikavulin

Many thanks for this clear userguide



Viperpsych said:


> I bought one of these recently and the display started to say batt?
> 
> So I read the manual and obviously it said change the battery.
> 
> Now because my watch is out of warranty I was not going to take it to a local watch shop.
> 
> I did however ask my local shop and they sad it would have to be sent to Tissot for a charge of £45 and would take approx 2 weeks?
> 
> Eh!
> 
> I did several searches on the web to no avail :-(
> 
> So here we go
> 
> *NOTE! I am not liable for any damage done to anyones watch.
> 
> This is just how I did it, please do this at your own risk.
> *
> First I put the watch into sleep mode.
> 
> This is done by Activating the Crystal and navigating to the opt display.
> 
> Then press the T button.
> 
> Now tap the centre of the crystal until the word sleep displays and wait approx 10sec.
> 
> Both the hour and second hands should move to the 12 o'clock positions and the display will go blank.
> 
> The watch can be taken out of this mode by pressing the T button again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now remove the 4 flat head screws carefully. I did this in a criss cross manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now carefully lift the backplate to one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what you should see.
> Now again lift this plate off very carefully making sure *NOT!* to touch the sensor "the circle on this plate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see on the back of the inside plate there is some sort of circuit board. *DON'T TOUCH IT!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you should see this.
> My watch had what I think was the original CR2032 Renata battery.
> Carefully remove the very small flat head screw holding the battery securing plate in place and put somewhere safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can carefully prise the battery out from approx the 4 o'clock position where you can see a small recess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have replaced it with a Duracell for the time being.
> I have ordered a direct replacement and when this arrives i'll repeat this process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point you could very carefully apply some silicone to the black seal to help waterproofing.
> I have not done this yet as i will be replacing the battery again very soon.
> I suppose you could even go as far as replacing this seal?
> I don't use my watch in water so i won't be doing this.
> Now carefully place the internal backplate in the correctly aligned position followed by the external backplate.
> Now put the 4 screws back in place again being very careful not to cross thread them.
> Now press the T Button and your watch should come back on.
> You may have to re-set the time, date and possibly sync the analogue hands to the digital display.
> I hope this helps.
> I am by no means an expert.
> If anyone has any comments i'm more than happy to amend what i have written.


----------



## Maxg99

Thank you for your post dpresser, didnt undesrtand why my battery failed after only one day, it was a panasonic I was wondering if it was bad quality but instead that little insulation piece of silicon was stuck to the original REnata thanks again!


----------



## KirS124

Great Job! Never thought that it could be done at home.


----------



## Matt Brandon

Ilkka said:


> Any ideas where can i get a new sensor module, mine is not working properly? (That whole board we shouldnt touch ;-))


I'd love to have an answer to that as well. I screwed up my sensor by cleaning what I thought was gunk from wear. Now I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Deli

Matt Brandon said:


> I'd love to have an answer to that as well. I screwed up my sensor by cleaning what I thought was gunk from wear. Now I feel sick to my stomach.


You won't find ANY spare parts like this without the proper swatch group/tissot account.
The partial service plus the sensor is about 150€.
If the main module has some issue as well, expect about 250€ for the whole full service.

Never clean the small sensor area and its silicone, unless you've got some spare parts. Leave it aesthetically like it is. Anyway it'll be covered with the back case.


----------



## tamzeed

androo700 said:


> Thanks for this post... I successfully changed the battery in my T-Touch Expert last night.
> 
> However, just one additional point to the instructions. As my battery had been flashing 'batt' on and off for about a year (!), it eventually died completely and automatically went to 'sleep'. However, this kind of 'sleep' is clearly different to the induced coma you set it to when you manually select 'sleep'. For instance, whenever I pressed the T button, it just flashed 'batt' for 5 seconds then went off again.
> 
> After following these instructions and putting a brand new CR2032, it was still in this comatose state (i.e. hands at midnight and 'batt' when I pressed a button).
> To solve this problem I had to take it apart again, and with the battery removed, press the T button. It still flashed 'batt', so there must be some kind of capacitor holding the charge. The 2nd time I pressed the T button (still with the battery removed), the screen reduced to just 'b'... then to just the bottom line of the letter 'b'. Then I knew the capacitor was fully discharged.
> 
> I put the new battery in and immediately the watch sprung into action (awoken from sleep, and showing 6:35pm). I thought it best to put it to sleep before putting it back together, in case any of the sensors didn't like being tampered with whilst turned on. Having put it to sleep I reassembled it and it's now as good as new.
> 
> Phew!


I just have to say thanks for your suggestion. My watchsmith and I could not figure it out until I saw your post. 🙏🏼


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Thanks.


----------

